# IT professionals migration in Canada



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi

i am working in IT filed for last 4.5 years mainly as a system and network administrator in Bangladesh.

i have check my profession in NOC - 0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers.all the position i found here as a manager but my current designation is not a manager.​
so am not eligible to apply for migration in Canada now?i am requesting to the expertise in this forum to help me in this issue.

regards
polash


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Rumour at this moment is that, in a few months, 0213 will no longer be on the POL-list. Idem for Financial Manager (0111) and Vocational/college teacher (4131).
So if you want to apply, you should better be in a hurry!

Take a look at Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply
Were you a manager for >1 year within the last 10 years? 
[Or do you have an arranged employment offer? (this they are planning to change / cancel too) ]
Is this your jobdescription: Unit Group
If both answers are 'yes', you might have a chance.
Read this to find out more: Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals - Who can apply


----------

